
Galaxy users, take note: Samsung's probably selling your data - drummer
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3514999/samsung-selling-data.html
======
drummer
Can't say I'm surprised, with all the junk that comes preloaded and cannot be
uninstalled.

------
JohnFen
This is why I would never use a phone that I couldn't put a reasonable ROM on.

